# Soft configuration trackpad



## Razgriz57 (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

je cherche un logiciel qui me permettrait de mieux configurer le trackpad.

En fait le balayage haut/bas à 4 doigts active la fonction exposé. J'ai déjà une touche sur le clavier qui fait cette fonction et j'aimerais plutôt attribuer la fonction space à ce balayage.

Les options de configuration du trackpad ne permettent pas de choisir (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé).

Existe-t-il un soft permettant de configurer ce genre de chose ? Je suis entrain de chercher mais je ne trouve pas pour le moment donc si quelque sait quelque chose là dessus je le remercie d'avance.


Je ne pense pas, mais si je me trompes, de toute façon, ce n'est pas ici que tu le trouveras, les utilitaires destinés à modifier/compléter/améliorer le système, c'est dans le forum "Customisation" qu'on en parle !


----------



## Bizut (27 Juin 2010)

Je cherche en effet a réaliser la même configuration...
Personne n'a un truc ?
Merci


----------



## NathanB (2 Mars 2011)

Je m'ajoute : même problème avec mon macbook air 11". C'est étonnant de ne rien trouver alors que pour la magic mouse on trouve facilement une multitude de softs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

La solution : http://bettertouchtool.softonic.fr/mac


----------

